# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Душа и материальное счастье

## Сунанда Гандхарва

Если все материальные объекты несовершенны, и душа не может получить от них полное удовлетворение, то почему тогда существует материальное счастье?

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Где вы видели материальное счастье????????????

----------


## Сунанда Гандхарва

А еще скажите что его нет! Даже духовные учителя это подтверждают.

----------


## Эдвард

Госвами Махарадж в одной из лекций о Святом Имени этого года сказал (по памяти) "Было бы так просто, если материальный мир не приносил никакого счастья, тогда и привязываться было бы не к чему". Привязанность - следствие счастья (наслаждения). Душа благодаря ложному эго испытывает материальное счастье и привязывается к нему. 
Если бы мы здесь не испытывали ничего приятного, то с легкостью оставили бы все. Ан нет...

----------


## jivaji

Душа вечна, а материальное счастье рано или поздно заканчивается.

----------


## Эдвард

Вдогонку...
Материальное иллюзорно не в плане своего не существования, а в плане временности. И так как душа, имеющая бесконечные потребности, не может в принципе реализовать их в материальном мире (по причине временности и ограниченности любого счастья), говорится, что материальное счастье лишь иллюзия. Не самом материальное счастье иллюзия, а то, что душа думает будто оно сделает её полностью счастливой  :smilies: 
Правильно ведь не "иллюзорная энергия", а "энергия вводящая в иллюзию". У Кришны все энергии реальные  :smilies:

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Даже духовные учителя это подтверждают.


Раз что-то такое слышал. Лет пять назад Бхактивигьяна Госвами давал лекцию, речь шла о саттве, и в контексте этого прозвучала фраза "на самом деле ведь счастье в маnериальном мире возможно..." и такая древнегреческая история в качестве иллюстрации. Одной матери - как благочестивой женщине - нужно было отправиться на какой-то там праздник Геры, ну а поехать не на чем было. Дак двое ее сыновей впряглись в повозку вместо быков и домчали мать к храму. Они прилегли отдохнуть, мирно заснули...и не проснулись)). Ну, все сочли это знаком особой благосклонности богини. Вот вам и счастье - и  сыновей, и матери).  





> Если все материальные объекты несовершенны, и душа не может получить от них полное удовлетворение, то почему тогда существует материальное счастье?


Помимо вышеперечисленных аспектов, я б еще заострил внимание на таком классическом принципе: "измени себя - и изменится мир вокруг тебя". Несовершенно не столько само мироздание (Творец "порожняк не гонит"), сколько наше его восприятие; мы, сирые, просто пока не в силах увидеть связь материальных объектов с чем-то бОльшим - с Богом. 
Чувство неполноты, несовершенства дает нам стимул подняться и стать сильнее. Ну вот в этом, собственно, и счастье. В постоянной эволюции, прогрессе, становлении "выше быстрее сильнее" (даже само слово _brahman_ буквально значит "увеличение, убольшение, укрупнение, крупнейство"). Вон как говорят? - Даже неофит счастлив, если он  прогрессирует (в своих масштабах, ессно), и даже продвинутый преданный несчастен в свой "период застоя", когда топчется на месте, завис на одном уровне.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Чувство неполноты, несовершенства дает нам стимул подняться и стать сильнее. Ну вот в этом, собственно, и счастье. В постоянной эволюции, прогрессе, становлении "выше быстрее сильнее"


"Сегодня, - думает демон - я получил очень большую прибыль, а осуществив свои
замыслы, получу еще больше. Сейчас я владею огромным состоянием, которое в
будущем лишь увеличится. Я убил одного из своих врагов, и со временем
расправлюсь с остальными. Я хозяин всего. Я наслаждаюсь жизнью. Я достиг всего -
совершенства, могущества и счастья. Я купаюсь в роскоши, окруженный знатными
родственниками. В мире нет никого могущественнее и счастливее меня. Совершая
жертвоприношения и раздавая пожертвования, я буду жить, радуясь и наслаждаясь".
(Бхагавад-гита о счастье)

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Рождение, болезни, старость и смерть. Где тут счастье? Разве что у ослика, который целыми днями таскает тяжелые тюки за пучок травы, а вечером занимается сексом со своей супругой, которая его лягает. Или у козлика, который стоит на скотобойне, жует травку и смотрит, как его родственника разрезают на куски.

----------


## Эдвард

Вы крайности описываете  :smilies:  Примеры того, как живое существо оказывается в условиях полных страданий с каплями счастья. Бывает и иначе. Материальная гуна благости приносить живому существу знание и счастье, даже страсть проносит счастье, за которым потом много страданий, правда  :smilies: 
Есть много успешных людей, испытывающих материальное счастье, проблема в том, что оно временное. Само чувство счастья вполне реальное. Может мы не можем сравнивать это счастье с бхавой, но говорить, что в материальном мире нет счастья тоже не правильно. Оно мелкое, временное и глупое по сравнению с духовным, но при этом оно есть и мы к нему привязаны  :smilies:  Если бы не было счастья, то привязываться было бы не к чему. 

Шастры:

Тот, кто обуздал ум, уже достиг Сверхдуши, ибо обрел умиротворение. Для такого человека не существует разницы между *счастьем* и горем, жарой и холодом, почетом и бесчестьем.
БГ 6.7

Насладившись *счастьем* на райских планетах и исчерпав запас своей благочестивой деятельности, они вновь возвращаются на бренную землю. Таким образом, те, кто следует принципам трех Вед ради удовлетворения собственных чувств /ища чувственных удовольствий/, остаются в круговороте рождения и смерти.
БГ 9.21

Пять грубых материальных элементов, ложное эго, разум, непроявленное, десять органов чувств и ум, пять объектов чувств, а также желание, ненависть, *счастье* и горе, совокупность всех материальных элементов, признаки жизни и убежденность – все это вместе определяет *поле деятельности* и происходящие в нем изменения /и взаимодействие его частей/.
БГ 13.6-7

Тот, кто избавился от чувства ложного престижа, вышел из-под влияния иллюзии и порвал все иллюзорные связи с материальным миром, кто освободился от материального вожделения, кто одинаково встречает *счастье* и горе и кого невозможно ввести в заблуждение, знает как предаться Верховной Личности Бога и достичь Его вечной обители.
БГ 15.5

Пища, которая по нраву тем, кто находится в гуне благости, увеличивает продолжительность жизни, очищает сознание /человека/, прибавляет сил, здоровья, приносит *счастье* и удовлетворение. Это сочная, богатая жирами, полезная и вкусная /приятная сердцу/ пища.
БГ 17.8

*Счастье*, которое человек испытывает, когда его чувства соприкасаются с объектами чувств, которое вначале кажется нектаром, а в конце становится подобным яду, является счастьем в гуне страсти.
БГ 18.38


В каждом из этих стихов идет речь о материальном счастье. В 18.38 о частье в гуне страсти, в частности.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Сам Шри Кришна говорит, как можно быть счастливым в материальном мире: "На заре творения Господь, повелитель всех живых существ, сотворил
поколения людей и полубогов вместе с жертвоприношениями в честь Вишну, и благословил их, сказав: “Эта ягья [жертвоприношение] принесет вам счастье, ибо она дарует вам все блага, чтобы вы могли жить не ведая забот и печалей, и в конце концов обрели освобождение”." (БГ 3.10)

----------


## Aniruddha das

"Пятнадцатая глава «Бхагавад-гиты» дает нам истинное представление о материальном мире. Там, в частности, говорится:

урдхва-мулам адхах-шакхам
ашваттхам прахур авйайам
чхандамси йасйа парнани
йас там веда са веда-вит

 Материальный мир описан здесь в виде дерева, корни которого растут вверх, а ветви - вниз. Каждый из нас видел такие деревья: стоя на берегу реки или любого другого водоема, можно увидеть, что у деревьев, которые отражаются в воде, корни направлены вверх, а ветви - вниз. Подобно этому, материальный мир является отражением духовного. Материальный мир - это лишь тень реальности. Тень бесплотна и лишена подлинности, но по тени можно судить о существовании реальности. В пустыне, как известно, нет воды, однако миражи свидетельствуют о том, что вода где-то существует. В материальном мире нет воды, нет счастья, но реальная вода подлинного счастья существует в духовном мире".
БГ. Введение

----------


## Aniruddha das

"Счастья, которого так жаждут живые существа, не найти ни в одном уголке бесчисленных вселенных и материальных планет. Вечное счастье, к которому стремится живое существо, достижимо в царстве Бога, но находясь под влиянием материальных гун, забывчивые живые существа, не ведают об этом царстве. Поэтому Господь приходит, чтобы распространять послание царства Бога либо Сам, в форме воплощения, либо через Своего истинного представителя - достойного сына Бога. Призывая живые существа вернуться к Богу, эти воплощения и сыновья Бога проповедуют не только среди людей, но и в обществах других живых существ, в том числе и среди полубогов и других отличных от людей существ".

ШБ 1.2.34 (комментарий)

----------


## Aniruddha das

"Махараджа Ришабха, сын царя Набхи и Мерудеви, - воплощение Господа. Он учил Своих сыновей идти к совершенству, практикуя тапасйу, которая очищает человека от грехов и позволяет обрести духовное счастье - непреходящее и вечно возрастающее. Каждое живое существо ищет вечного и безграничного счастья, но никто не знает, где его найти. Глупые люди стремятся к материальным чувственным наслаждениям, которые заменяют им истинное счастье. Они, однако, забывают, что собаки и свиньи тоже наслаждаются временным «счастьем» чувственных удовольствий. Чувственные удовольствия доступны и зверям, и птицам, и домашним животным. Любая форма жизни, в том числе человеческая, предоставляет все возможности для такого счастья. Однако человеческая жизнь предназначена не для таких дешевых удовольствий. Ее смысл в том, чтобы, идя путем духовного самоосознания, достичь вечного и безграничного счастья. К этому духовному самоосознанию приводит тапасйа, то есть путь добровольных епитимий и воздержания от материальных наслаждений. Того, кто приучен воздерживаться от материальных наслаждений, называют дхирой, то есть «человеком, которому чувства не доставляют беспокойств»."

ШБ 1.3.13 (комментарий)

----------


## Aniruddha das

"В этой вселенной нет счастливых. То, что здесь принимается за счастье, - лишь иллюзия майи. Иллюзорная энергия Господа так сильна, что даже свинья, которая питается отвратительными экскрементами, испытывает счастье. В материальном мире никто не может быть по-настоящему счастлив."

ШБ 1.6.38 (комментарий)

----------


## madhusudana das

"Счастье есть, его неможет не быть."  Что для одного счастье, для другого яд. Это зависит от восприятия мира, чувствами живого существа. Чем чище чувства тем реальнее счастье.
  С точки зрения Абсолютной Истины, в матерьяльном мире, счастья нет.
Это можно найти в беседе Рамананды Рая с Господом Чайтаньей.

----------


## Aniruddha das

" Так как живое существо вечно, оно может стать счастливым только в вечной обители царства Бога (паравйоме), из которой никто не возвращается в этот мир, где повторяются рождение, смерть, старость и болезни. Поэтому для вечного живого существа любые удобства жизни, любое материальное счастье, не гарантирующее вечной жизни, - всего лишь иллюзия. Тот, кто действительно понимает это, - образованный человек, и такой образованный человек может пожертвовать любым материальным счастьем для достижения желанной цели - брахма-сукхам, абсолютного счастья. Истинные трансценденталисты испытывают голод по такому счастью, и как голодного не могут сделать счастливым никакие удобства жизни, если нет пищи, так и человека, испытывающего голод по вечному абсолютному счастью, не удовлетворит никакое материальное счастье. "

ШБ 1.13.17 (комментарий)

----------


## Aniruddha das

"Хотя живое существо качественно едино с Господом, из-за осквернения материальным миром оно проявляется в искаженном виде и потому испытывает в нем так называемые счастье и страдания. Подобные переживания эфемерны и не затрагивают духовную душу. Она ощущает это эфемерное счастье и страдание только потому, что забывает о своих качествах, одинаковых с качествами Господа. Однако Сам Господь постоянно воздействует на живое существо и изнутри, и извне, исправляя падшую душу. Как локализованная Параматма, Он исправляет стремящееся к этому живое существо изнутри, а извне Он действует посредством Своих проявлений: духовного учителя и богооткровенных писаний. Мы должны обратить свой взор к Господу; не стоит беспокоиться из-за проявлений так называемых счастья или несчастья, но нужно постараться сотрудничать с Господом в Его внешней деятельности, направленной на исправление падших душ."

ШБ 1.13.48 (комментарий)

----------


## Aniruddha das

"Истинное счастье достигается в духовном бытии, иначе говоря, когда останавливается круговорот рождения и смерти. Остановить круговорот рождения и смерти можно, только вернувшись к Богу. В материальном мире, даже достигнув высшей планеты (Брахмалоки), невозможно избавиться от необходимости рождаться вновь и вновь, но мы не признаем путь, ведущий к совершенству. Путь совершенства освобождает от всех материальных привязанностей и делает человека достойным вступить в духовное царство."

ШБ 1.19.4 (комментарий)

----------


## Aniruddha das

"Человеческая жизнь дается живому существу (дживе) только для того, чтобы оно могло осознать свою духовную природу и отыскать вечный источник счастья. Живое существо, в особенности человек, всегда ищет счастья, поскольку счастье - это естественное состояние живого существа, но оно напрасно ищет его в материальном мире. По своей природе живое существо является духовной искрой, частью полного целого и потому может обрести абсолютное счастье, только занимаясь духовной деятельностью. Господь - полное духовное целое, и Его имя, форма, качества, игры, окружение и характер неотличны от Него Самого. Как только человек надлежащим образом (посредством преданного служения) вступает в контакт с любой из вышеназванных энергий Господа, перед ним тотчас открывается путь к совершенству. "

ШБ 2.3.17 (комментарий)

----------


## Aniruddha das

" Тому, кто хочет вернуться домой, к Богу, не следует наслаждаться иллюзорным материальным благополучием. Лишь глупец, которому ничего не известно о трансцендентном блаженстве общения с Господом, стремится наслаждаться преходящим материальным счастьем. В «Чаитанйа-чаритамрите» говорится, что тот, кто искренне желает увидеть Господа и в то же время хочет наслаждаться материальным миром, - просто глупец. Тому, кто во имя материальных наслаждений готов остаться здесь, в материальном мире, нечего делать в вечном царстве Бога. К такому глупому преданному Господь проявляет милость, отнимая у него все, чем он владеет. Если же неразумный преданный Господа пытается поправить свое материальное положение, Господь вновь отнимает у него все, чем он владел. Неудачи, которыми кончаются все попытки такого преданного добиться материального благополучия, приводят к тому, что члены его семьи и друзья отворачиваются от него. Как правило, в материальном мире родственники и друзья уважают и ценят людей преуспевающих и богатых, независимо от того, какими средствами они добыли свои богатства. Так из любви к Своему преданному Господь заставляет его совершать аскезы, и тот в конце концов обретает полное счастье, целиком посвятив себя служению Господу. Таким образом, аскеза в преданном служении - либо добровольная, либо навязанная нам Господом - является непременным условием достижения совершенства, - вот почему аскеза представляет внутреннюю энергию Господа."

ШБ 2.9.23 (комментарий)

----------


## Aniruddha das

"Введенный в заблуждение иллюзорной энергией, человек думает, что единственным путем к счастью является кармическая деятельность, но, занимаясь ею, он на самом деле только сильнее запутывается в сетях действий и их последствий, а главная проблема его жизни так и остается нерешенной. Как поется в одной песне: «Мечтая о счастье, я построил себе дом, но все мои планы разлетелись в прах, так как дом мой неожиданно сгорел в огне пожара». Таковы законы природы. Надеясь обрести счастье в материальном мире, люди строят всевозможные планы, однако неумолимые законы природы превращают все их проекты в пепел; никакие планы не приносят карми счастья, и их извечное желание счастья так и остается неутоленным."

ШБ 3.5.2 (комментарий)

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 3.5.40

 ТЕКСТ 40




 дхатар йад асмин бхава иша дживас
тапа-трайенабхихата на шарма
 атман лабханте бхагавамс тавангхри-
ччхайам са-видйам ата ашрайема

 дхатах - о отец; йат - поскольку; асмин - в этом; бхаве - материальном мире; иша - о Господь; дживах - живые существа; тапа - страданиями; трайена - тройственными; абхихатах - всегда обремененные; на - никогда не; шарма - в счастье; атман - душа; лабханте - достигают; бхагаван - о Личность Бога; тава - Твоя; ангхри-чхайам - сень Твоих стоп; са-видйам - исполненных знания; атах - достигают; ашрайема - прибежища.

 О Отец, о Господь, о Личность Бога, живые существа в материальном мире обречены на страдания трех видов, поэтому они не могут быть счастливы. Отчаявшись найти счастье в этом мире, они ищут прибежища под сенью Твоих исполненных знания лотосных стоп, и потому мы тоже укрываемся под их сенью.

 КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Преданное служение нельзя считать ни проявлением религиозной сентиментальности, ни материальной деятельностью. Это реальный путь, идя по которому живое существо обретает трансцендентное счастье и избавляется от тройственных материальных страданий: страданий, причиняемых телом и умом, страданий, причиняемых другими живыми существами, и страданий, вызванных стихийными бедствиями. Все без исключения материально обусловленные живые существа - будь то человек, животное, полубог или птица - обречены на страдания адхьятмика (физические или психические недомогания и болезни), адхибхаутика (страдания, причиняемые другими живыми существами) и адхидайвика (страдания, вызванные сверхъестественными силами). Их счастье - это не что иное, как тяжелая борьба за избавление от страданий, присущих обусловленной жизни, и единственный путь, ведущий к спасению, - найти прибежище у лотосных стоп Верховной Личности Бога.

 Можно возразить, что избавиться от материальных страданий способен только тот, кто обладает настоящим знанием, и это неоспоримая истина. Однако, поскольку лотосные стопы Господа исполнены трансцендентного знания, человек, укрывшийся под сенью Его стоп, обретает совершенное знание. Об этом уже шла речь в Первой песни «Бхагаватам» (1.2.7):

 васудеве бхагавати
бхакти-йогах прайоджитах
 джанайатй ашу ваирагйам
джнанам ча йад ахаитукам

 Тот, кто занимается преданным служением Васудеве, Личности Бога, не испытывает недостатка в знании. Господь Сам рассеивает тьму невежества в сердце преданного. Он говорит об этом в «Бхагавад-гите» (10.10):

 тешам сатата-йуктанам
бхаджатам прити-пурвакам
 дадами буддхи-йогам там
йена мам упайанти те

 Эмпирическая философия не способна избавить человека от тройственных страданий материального существования. Любые попытки обрести трансцендентное знание вне служения Господу - пустая трата драгоценного времени.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Если все материальные объекты несовершенны, и душа не может получить от них полное удовлетворение, то почему тогда существует материальное счастье?


Само по себе материальное "счастье" это лишь временное отсутствие материальных страданий.  Разберите любой источник материальных наслаждений, и вы увидите, что это лишь состояние временного прекращения материальных страданий.  Например: наслаждение едой -временное прекращение страданий от голода; наслаждение сексом - временное прекращение страданий от пылающего в сердце полового желания и т.д. и т.п.

Если сказать откровенно, то все материальные наслаждения и так называемое материальное счастье по сути своей подобны тому наслаждению, которое испытывает человек, долгое время не имевший возможность опорожнить мочевой пузырь или кишечник, и наконец получивший эту возможность.  Вот его состояние после такого как он справил свою нужду - и есть по сути своей то самое состояние, которое составляет природу материальных наслаждений и счастья.

Или же приводится другой пример. Наказание, которым подвергались в прошлые времена преступники. Их сажали в бочку с испражнениями по шею и проводили над головой меч. Чтобы спасти жизнь преступник был вынужден погружаться с головой в испражнения, а затем, когда меч убирали, он мог на короткое время поднять голову и сделать вдох. Так вот состояние преступника в момент поднятия головы из испражнений - и есть по сути своей природа материального "счастья". Это временное прекращение страданий.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Само по себе материальное "счастье" это лишь временное отсутствие материальных страданий.  Разберите любой источник материальных наслаждений, и вы увидите, что это лишь состояние временного прекращения материальных страданий.  Например: наслаждение едой -временное прекращение страданий от голода; наслаждение сексом - временное прекращение страданий от пылающего в сердце полового желания и т.д. и т.п.


А если разобрать духовное счастье? Тоже на примере еды и секса.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> А если разобрать духовное счастье? Тоже на примере еды и секса.


Духовное счастье имеет принципиально другую природу.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Духовное счастье имеет принципиально другую природу.


 Ладно, сам попробую.
Разберите любой источник духовных наслаждений, и вы увидите, что это лишь состояние временного прекращения духовных страданий. Например: наслаждение едой -временное прекращение страданий от голода; наслаждение сексом - временное прекращение страданий от пылающего в сердце полового желания и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Ладно, сам попробую.
> Разберите любой источник духовных наслаждений, и вы увидите, что это лишь состояние временного прекращения духовных страданий. Например: наслаждение едой -временное прекращение страданий от голода; наслаждение сексом - временное прекращение страданий от пылающего в сердце полового желания и т.д. и т.п.


Похоже, Вы не имеете ни малейшего представления о том, что такое духовное счастье. 

Прежде всего, в духовной реальности такие вещи как голод или вожделение просто остутствуют в принципе.

Попытки проецировать свой ограниченный материальный опыт на духовную реальность ни к чему продуктивному не приведут.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

На этом форуме присутствует и материальное и духовное счастье одновременно. Когда заканчиваешь читать чью-то спекулятивную чепуху - чувствуешь материальное счастье. А когда начинаешь читать цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады - тут и духовное приходит  :smilies:

----------


## Aniruddha das

В материальном мире есть лишь иллюзия счастья, которая быстро рассеивается как мираж в пустыне.

Истинным источником счастья для вечного живого существа являются любовные отношения с Верховной Личностью Бога.

Пока живое существо пребывает в забвении своего изначального положения в отношениях с Господом, оно обречено на разочарование, к котрому неизбежно приводит любое отождествления в этом мире отличное от изначальной природы живого существа.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Похоже, Вы не имеете ни малейшего представления о том, что такое духовное счастье. 
> 
> Прежде всего, в духовной реальности такие вещи как голод или вожделение просто остутствуют в принципе.
> 
> Попытки проецировать свой ограниченный материальный опыт на духовную реальность ни к чему продуктивному не приведут.


Так поэтому я не стал сам разбирать духовное счастье (вначале), а попросил вас это сделать.   :smilies:  В моём же понимании без голода и есть незачем.  :nea:

----------


## Aniruddha das

пока живое существо считает себя тем, чем оно не является, оно не сможет быть счастливым. А духовное счастье - это естественное состояние живого существа, свободного от иллюзии.

----------


## madhusudana das

> На этом форуме присутствует и материальное и духовное счастье одновременно. Когда заканчиваешь читать чью-то спекулятивную чепуху - чувствуешь материальное счастье. А когда начинаешь читать цитаты Шрилы Прабхупады - тут и духовное приходит


Спекуляции на первых этапах духовной жизни тоже неплохо(если они хоть както привязаны к истине), главное вовремя остановится. Спекуляции тоже достовляют чувства счастья или возвышенности(т.е. матерьяльное счатье), а духовное счастье не вкусно. Поэтому сюда тянется так много спорщиков и тому подобные личности, так как чувстввуют себя здесь свободными в своих идеях.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Стремление к материальному счастью вызванно отождествлением себя с материей. ВСе материальные наслаждения с помощью тела или ума не имеют отношения к самому живому существу, поскольку живое существо не является ни телом, ни умом. Это лишь его временные оболочки. Однако, находясь в иллюзии, вечное духовное живое существо считает себя телом и умом и считает, что его может сделать счастливым что-то, что делает счастливым тело или ум. Это лишь следствие иллюзии.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Наслаждайтесь, друзья!

После того как Господь
Кришна спас Своих друзей из пасти Агхасуры и убил его, Он привел их на берег
Ямуны и обратился к ним с такими словами: "Смотрите, друзья, какое прекрасное
место! Мы можем пообедать тут и поиграть на мягком песке на берегу Ямуны.
Видите, как красивы и благоуханны цветущие на воде лотосы! Пение птиц
перекликается с криками павлинов и шелестом листвы на деревьях. Все эти звуки
сливаются в прекрасную мелодию, и оттого деревья вокруг кажутся еще более
живописными. Давайте пообедаем тут, ведь уже поздно и мы проголодались. Пусть
телята останутся рядом с нами и напьются воды из Ямуны. Пока мы будем обедать,
они могут щипать свежую траву".

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Услышав предложение Кришны, мальчики очень обрадовались и ответили: "Конечно,
сядем здесь и пообедаем!" Они тут же отпустили телят пастись на мягкой траве.
Сев в кружок с Кришной посредине, пастушки стали распаковывать взятые из дому
корзинки с едой. Господь Шри Кришна сидел в центре, а пастушки -    лицом к
Нему. Они ели и радовались тому, что могут все время видеть Господа. Кришна
словно сидел в чашечке лотоса, лепестками которого были маленькие пастушки.
Мальчики собрали цветы, листья и кору деревьев и разложили на них еду, а
некоторые так и оставили ее в корзинках. Затем вместе с Кришной они начали
обедать. Во время обеда каждый из мальчиков по-своему общался с Кришной, и все с
удовольствием перебрасывались шутками. Так Господь Кришна наслаждался обедом со
Своими друзьями.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Флейта была заткнута у Него за пояс с правой стороны, а рожок и
посох висели на левом боку. В левой руке Он держал лакомство, приготовленное из
риса, масла, йогурта и фруктов, и кусочки фруктов виднелись у Него между
пальцами, похожими на лепестки лотоса. Верховный Господь, наслаждающийся плодами
великих жертвоприношений, смеялся и шутил, обедая со Своими друзьями во
Вриндаване, и это сцену наблюдали небожители. Что же до мальчиков, то они просто
упивались неземным счастьем в обществе Верховной Личности Бога.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

ГЛАВА ДВАДЦАТЬ ТРЕТЬЯ: Кришна благословляет жен брахманов
 Прошло утро, и пастушки' почувствовали сильный голод, так как еще не
завтракали. Они тут же обратились к Кришне и Балараме: "О Кришна и Баларама! Вы
оба всемогущи и способны убить множество демонов, но сегодня нас мучит голод.
Сделайте так, чтобы мы могли его утолить".

----------


## Aniruddha das

Вы привели пример духовного счастья, вызванного духовными любовными взаимоотношениями с Господом. Природа этих духовных взаимоотноешний принципиально отличается от иллюзорных временных материальных отношений и ролей.

Духовное сознание характеризуется тем, что в центре его - Господь и желание делать Его счастливым, а материальное, больное сознание дживы храктеризуется тем, что в центре сознания стоит сама джива и желание собственного наслаждения. В этом принципиальная разница между материальным и духовным сознанием.

Описание духовных развлечений Господа и его преданных лишь внешне напоминают какие-то действия в этом мире. Природа их принципиально отличается от того, что происходит в материальной энергии.

----------


## madhusudana das

> После того как Господь
>  Кришна спас Своих друзей из пасти Агхасуры и убил его, Он привел их на берег
>  Ямуны и обратился к ним с такими словами: "Смотрите, друзья, какое прекрасное
>  место! Мы можем пообедать тут и поиграть на мягком песке на берегу Ямуны.
>  Видите, как красивы и благоуханны цветущие на воде лотосы! Пение птиц
>  перекликается с криками павлинов и шелестом листвы на деревьях. Все эти звуки
>  сливаются в прекрасную мелодию, и оттого деревья вокруг кажутся еще более
>  живописными. Давайте пообедаем тут, ведь уже поздно и мы проголодались. Пусть
>  телята останутся рядом с нами и напьются воды из Ямуны. Пока мы будем обедать,
>  они могут щипать свежую траву".


Интересная лила, с Агхасурой. Пастушки пошли к нему в пасть, от куда воняло хуже чем из русской помойной ямы и радовались. Токо непонятно как Они таким образом доставят радость Господу?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Интересная лила, с Агхасурой. Пастушки пошли к нему в пасть, от куда воняло хуже чем из русской помойной ямы и радовались. Токо непонятно как Они таким образом доставят радость Господу?


Пастушки доставляли радость Господь тем, что полностью полагались на Него и отттого были бестрашны, считая, что поскольку Кришна с ними, им нечего бояться.
Они были полностью уверены в том, что поскольку с ними Кришна, ничего плохого не может произойти. Нужно рассматривать эти события в контектсе взаимотношений Господа с Его преданными в сакхйа-расе, дружеской расе. 

Эта лила в частности дала возможность Господу в очередной раз показать, как Он всегда защищает Своих преданных, и продемонстрировать СВое могущество. И что Его преданные всегда бесстрашны, потому что ощущают защиту Господа, и потому могут смело зайти даже в пасть огромного змея.

В целом можно сказать, что слушать о лилах Господа нужно после того, как осоновательно усвоено знание о таттве - положении Господа, Его величии и Его взаиомотношении с Его различными энергиями и преданными.

Иначе человек будет пытаться оценивать лилы Господа с позиций материального сознания.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das



----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Интересная лила, с Агхасурой. Пастушки пошли к нему в пасть, от куда воняло хуже чем из русской помойной ямы и радовались. 
> Токо непонятно как Они таким образом доставят радость Господу?


ТЕКСТ 24

асман ким атра грасита нивиштан
айам татха чед бакавад винанкшйати
кшанад аненети бакарй-ушан-мукхам
викшйоддхасантах кара-таданаир йайух

асман - нас; ким - ли; атра - здесь; грасита - проглотит; нивиштан - вошедших;
айам - это (животное); татха - так; чет - если; бака-ват - как Бакасура;
винанкшйати - будет уничтожено; кшанат - мгновенно; анена - этим (Кришной); ити
- так; бака- ари-ушат-мукхам - на прекрасное лицо Кришны, врага Бакасуры; викшйа
- взглянув; уддхасантах - громко смеящиеся; кара- таданаих - с хлопками в
ладоши; йайух - вошли (в пасть).

Затем мальчики сказали: "Неужели эта тварь приползла сюда, чтобы проглотить нас?
Если она посмеет сделать это, то будет немедленно убита, как Бакасура". Они
взглянули на лицо Кришны, врага Бакасуры, и, громко смеясь и хлопая в ладоши,
направились к питону в пасть.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Поговорив об этом ужасном животном, мальчики решили войти к нему в
пасть. Они полностью полагались на Кришну, потому что помнили, как Он спас их от
пасти Бакасуры. А теперь перед ними был еще один асур, Агхасура. Итак, пастушки
захотели развлечься: они войдут в пасть этого демона, а Кришна, враг Бакасуры,
спасет их.

----------


## madhusudana das

Я слышал, что есть два типа игр, это- проката-лилы и апроката-лилы, в матерьяльном и духовном мире. Может в этой лиле есть какойто урок?
В чём сдесь урок? И есть ли смысл в описании пасти агхасуры.?
Инче если это всё читать с матерьяльными мерками, действительно какаято нелепица получается.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Вы привели пример духовного счастья, вызванного духовными любовными взаимоотношениями с Господом. Природа этих духовных взаимоотноешний принципиально отличается от иллюзорных временных материальных отношений и ролей.
> 
> Духовное сознание характеризуется тем, что в центре его - Господь и желание делать Его счастливым, а материальное, больное сознание дживы храктеризуется тем, что в центре сознания стоит сама джива и желание собственного наслаждения. В этом принципиальная разница между материальным и духовным сознанием.
> 
> Описание духовных развлечений Господа и его преданных лишь внешне напоминают какие-то действия в этом мире. Природа их принципиально отличается от того, что происходит в материальной энергии.





> Само по себе материальное "счастье" это лишь временное отсутствие материальных страданий.  Разберите любой источник материальных наслаждений, и вы увидите, что это лишь состояние временного прекращения материальных страданий.  Например: наслаждение едой -временное прекращение страданий от голода; наслаждение сексом - временное прекращение страданий от пылающего в сердце полового желания и т.д. и т.п.


Ну, вроде понятней стало. Т.е смысл, природа материального наслаждения (едой в том числе) всё же не в том, что это временное прекращение страданий от голода.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Ну, вроде понятней стало. Т.е смысл, природа материального наслаждения (едой в том числе) всё же не в том, что это временное прекращение страданий от голода.



Своеобразный вы вывод сделали...  Как из приведенных Вами моих слов следует Ваш вывод?

По своей сути, любое материальное наслаждение это удовлетворение нужд тела или ума, которые ошибочно воспринимаются дживой как собственное наслаждение. И да, по большому счету, материальное счастье это лишь передышка в страданиях. Джива пытается избежать страдания в этом мире, и когда ей это удается, она считает это счастьем.

Однако, стоит лишь дживе вспомнить  ее вечную природу, и она может быть счастлива независимо от материальной двойственности и вопреки ей.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Я слышал, что есть два типа игр, это- проката-лилы и апроката-лилы, в матерьяльном и духовном мире. Может в этой лиле есть какойто урок?
> В чём сдесь урок? И есть ли смысл в описании пасти агхасуры.?
> Инче если это всё читать с матерьяльными мерками, действительно какаято нелепица получается.


Каждый демон Вриндавана олицетворяет какую-то анартху. Есть семинар "Демоны во Вриндаване" ЕС Бхакти Чайтаньи Свами, правда, я не слушал ещё.
А вот отрывок из лекция Мадана-Гопала даса, прочитанная в начале Картики, 7 октября 2006, компьютерный набор с диктофонной записи - Ямуна д.д.

6. Агхасура - жестокость


После Бакасуры приходит Агхасура. Агха на санскрите означает "боль" или "змея". Агхасура пришел во Вриндаван и действовал не как Бакасура. Агхасура - это младший брат Бакасуры и Путаны. 

Конечно, Агхасура расстроился из-за смерти своих родственников и был преисполнен решимости разобраться с Кришной за любимого братца и за сестренку. Но ему недостаточно было убить только Кришну, - он хотел уничтожить весь Вриндаван. Как убить всех? Это довольно долго и сложно. Он решил убить всех детей, а поскольку взрослые привязаны к детям, то они и сами умрут. Таков был план демона.

Агхасура превратился в огромного питона, залег во Вриндаване и раскрыл пасть.

Нижняя часть пасти превратилась в дорогу, а верхняя достигла неба - и получилась огромная пещера. Кришна, мальчики-пастушки и телята прогуливались, увидели пещеру, которой еще совсем недавно тут не было, и очень удивились. Мальчики-пастушки, которые шли впереди всех, увидели, что никакая это не пещера, а змей. Было видно зубы, язык, внутренности, да и запах отвратительный. Они поняли, что это очередной демон. Казалось бы, пастушки распознали врага, но не разбежались во все стороны, что было бы логично, а почему-то пошли дальше, прямо в пасть к этому демону. "С нами же Кришна, беспокоиться не о чем!" 

Они зашли в пасть, и Кришна подумал: "Ну вот, мои друзья зачем-то зашли в пасть к этой огромной змее. Совсем, что ли, глупые?" Ну, а поскольку нехорошо друзей оставлять в беде одних, то Он пошел за ними. И когда все вошли, Агхасура, довольный, закрыл пасть. Пастушки закричали от страха и упали в обморок от удушья. Кришна посмотрел, что делают с Его друзьями, что им причиняют боль, и стал увеличиваться и перекрывать змею дыхание. Агхасура попытался выплюнуть всех, кого съел, но у него не получилось, и вскоре он испустил дух. И тогда Кришна оживил всех Своим взглядом, и все спокойно вышли. А Агхасура окаменел или засох, но так и остался в том месте, и пастушки очень любили ходить туда играть.

Кого же в нашем сердце олицетворяет Агхасура?..

Агхасура (змея, жестокость, боль) - это жестокость по отношению к людям, которые нас окружают: к преданным, к родным, к близким, к другим людям. Когда мы доходим до уровня Агхасуры, мы уже довольно развитые преданные, - преодолели Путану, Тринаварту, Бакасуру. И вот, когда преданный преодолел лицемерие, он думает, что уже достаточно возвышенный, поэтому считает, что ему многое позволено, и начинает задевать тех, кто рядом - оскорбляет их, причиняет им боль, - в первую очередь родным. Как ни странно, нам проще всего причинить боль близким людям, и им же больнее всего. Мы иногда с посторонними более вежливы и осторожны, чем с родными и близкими...

Когда в нашем сердце поселяется Агхасура, сердце становится очень жестким, черствым, жестоким. Когда в мире происходит какое-то несчастье, продвинутый преданный вместо того, чтобы посочувствовать, говорит, что это карма тех, кто пострадал. С философской точки зрения это правильно, но с точки зрения мягкости сердца - это просто жестокость, сухость сердца. Понятно, что все страдают не просто так, но мягкое сердце все равно переживает и сочувствует. Неважно, карма - не карма. Даже если человек погибает по своей карме, мы все равно должны понимать, что в материальном мире все страдают и достойны сочувствия.

Сострадание заключается не в том, чтобы показывать, какой я великий кришнаит или духовник, а все остальные - карми, которые сами заслужили свое страдание. Нет, сострадание состоит в том, что нужно пытаться помочь всем, кому мы можем помочь, и прежде всего близким людям.

Кришна убивал демона Агхасуру не просто так, а ради своих пастушков, ради своих близких друзей. Он, в сущности, и не хотел его убивать. Если бы пастушки прошли стороной, Он бы с ними пошел. Но пастушки попали туда и погибли, - и только ради них он убил этого Агхасуру.

Так вот, когда в нашем сердце начинает проявляться жестокость, то мы неожиданно теряем друзей, отношения с близкими - мама и папа вдруг становятся врагами. Особенно в начале сознания Кришны такое часто случалось: "Все, теперь я кришнаит, а вы - демоны", и родственные отношения нарушались. Эти отношения очень сильные, и когда мать и отец очень сильно любят сына или дочь и пытаются его защитить, то Кришна слышит не кришнаита-сына, а "атеистов"-родителей. Если родители с любовью хотят защитить сына от кришнаизма, то Кришны выполнит именно их желание, а не сына-кришнаита.

Наверное, вы думаете, что я сейчас говорю странные вещи. Но вспомните, на что откликается Кришна! Ему не нужны ваши аргументы, ваши объяснения, что вы Ему служите. Кришна откликается на любовь. По Интернету мне часто приходится объяснять молодым юношам и девушкам, которые приходят в сознание Кришны, что родители из любви к своим детям пытаются защитить своих чад от того, чего они не понимают. И так как Кришна откликается на любовь, то будет помогать им, а у начинающего преданного начнутся проблемы, в том числе и с сознанием Кришны. Поэтому наша задача - сначала делать то, что они хотят, а потом пытаться практиковать так, чтобы не злить близких. Не нарушайте отношений. Нужно понимать, что они не карми, что не только мы, но и они - тоже частички Кришны - маленькие дживы. Они, может быть, даже еще более продвинутые, просто пока этого не видно.

Это очень серьезный момент: если не преодолеть Агхасуру, мы потеряем друзей, отношения, в конце концов, и Кришну потеряем - его съест этот жестокий Агхасура.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Своеобразный вы вывод сделали...  Как из приведенных Вами моих слов следует Ваш вывод?





> *Духовное сознание характеризуется тем, что в центре его - Господь и желание делать Его счастливым, а материальное, больное сознание дживы храктеризуется тем, что в центре сознания стоит сама джива и желание собственного наслаждения. В этом принципиальная разница между материальным и духовным сознанием.*


Ключевые слова выделены жирным шрифтом.
Это единственное, что отличает материальное и духовное сознание. А вначале вы привели поверхностное объяснение материального наслаждения. Мол, временное удовлетворение голода. Но пастушки тоже голод удовлетворяют, снова и снова, однако это происходит как часть вечной лилы Кришны и для удовлетворения Кришны.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Ключевые слова выделены жирным шрифтом.
> Это единственное, что отличает материальное и духовное сознание. А вначале вы привели поверхностное объяснение материального наслаждения. Мол, временное удовлетворение голода. Но пастушки тоже голод удовлетворяют, снова и снова, однако это происходит как часть вечной лилы Кришны и для удовлетворения Кришны.



Не стоит сравнивать деяния вечных спутников Господа и обычные материальные процессы. "Голод" пастушков и обычный материальный голод совсем не одно и то же. Это лишь кажется похожим. Пастушки  действуют в рамках духовной энергии, тогда как деятельность обусловленных живых существ происходит по законам материальной энергии.

Материальное счастье  имеет начало и конец, и является лишь временным избавлением от страданий и беспокойств, которые преобладают в материальной жизни. Различается лишь степень страданий. Более благочестивые жиыве существа стрдают меньше, а более греховные - больше. Но суть от этого не меняется. 

Материальная жизнь сравнивается со сном, настолько же то, что происходит с дживой в этом мире мире реально. Этолишь временный  сон. По сравнению с реальным вечным состоянием дживы.

----------


## madhusudana das

> Н
> 
> Материальное счастье  имеет начало и конец, и является лишь временным избавлением от страданий и беспокойств, которые преобладают в материальной жизни. Различается лишь степень страданий. Более благочестивые жиыве существа стрдают меньше, а более греховные - больше. Но суть от этого не меняется.


Есть и такие существа , которые и в страданиях находят счастье(мазахисты). Интересно когда к ним приходит счастье как они его воспринимают?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

*madhusudana*, про мазохистов уместно вспомнили. Они счастливы вдвойне: обычное счастье + мазохистское.

----------


## madhusudana das

> *madhusudana*, про мазохистов уместно вспомнили. Они счастливы вдвойне: обычное счастье + мазохистское.


Это наверное особая форма жизни, неотносящееся к обычной человеческой. Призваная показать нам пример того, как обусловленное существо, как говорит Бакти Сидханта Сарасвати, "отвергает Господа с сатанистским одурением и стремится к материи".
  Мы должны относится к ним плохо. )

Википедия о мазохизме http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Мазохизм

----------


## Эдвард

Счастье вещь относительная. Если отталкиваться от уровня духовного счастья и сравнивать его с материальном, то материальное ничтожно. 
Однако это не означает, что, субъективно, обусловленная душа не испытывает счастья в материальном мире. Я цитировал несколько стихов из Гиты на тему существования материального счастья, как объективной реальности. Гуна благости дает ощущение счастья и даже гуна страсти, и более - гуна невежества дает какой-то вкус счастья, который понять можно только пребывая в той самой гуне. 
*
"Гуна, благости, о безгрешный, которая чище других гун, озаряет живое существо светом знания и освобождает его от тяжелого груза греховных реакций. Те, кто находится в гуне благости, обусловлены ощущением счастья и знанием."*
БГ 14.6

Явный пример того, как джива испытывает материальное счастье от гуны благости и обуславливается им. Не думаю, что уместно говорить, будто материального счастья нет, оно есть. Но когда мы сравниваем его с духовным, то оно становиться таким незначительным, что им можно пренебречь.

Много раз наступал на эти грабли во время проповеди, когда говоришь людям, что в материи счастья нет, они говорят "но мы испытываем счастье". Таков субъективный опыт живых существ. Другое дело показать временную природу этого счастья, то, что оно смешано со страданиями и не приносит полного удовлетворения. А дальше можно описать духовное счастье и разумные люди сразу увидят, что лучше  :smilies:

----------


## jivaji

> ...показать временную природу этого счастья, то, что оно смешано со страданиями и не приносит полного удовлетворения. А дальше можно описать духовное счастье и разумные люди сразу увидят, что лучше


Мне кажется, лучше сначала дать челу возможность ПОЧУВСТВОВАТЬ духовное счастье - киртан, лекция, прасадам и любые иные проявления Кришны (главное, чтобы к месту и времени для чела), а затем и пояснять-то в общем ничего уже сильно не нужно будет. Хотя, конечно, разные варианты встречаются в жизни. Как говорится, то, что для русского счастье, для немца - смерть.

----------


## Эдвард

Бывает, что нужно сначала вдохновить человек прийти к преданным на программу или почитать книги Шрилы Прабхупады. В зависимости от ситуации подходят те или иные способы. Так или иначе, важно чтобы человек хоть раз соприкоснулся с процессами бхакти.  :smilies:  Вы правы, реальный опыт ничто не заменит  :smilies:

----------


## Aniruddha das

> *madhusudana*, про мазохистов уместно вспомнили. Они счастливы вдвойне: обычное счастье + мазохистское.



Это не более чем иллюзия. Мазохисты страдают также как все остальные. Мазохисты могут страдать например от того, что никто их не бьет. 
В любом случае, никто в этом мире не сможет избежать 7 видов страданий. Даже мазохисты.

И если уж говорить о мазохистах,  лежащая в луже свинья еще более счастлива. Животные вообще более успешны в попытках наслаждения чувств. И при этом их не мучает совесть, потому что это как раз те формы жизни, в которых нет ничего кроме животных наслаждений. Для них это нормально. 

Но это совсем не то счастье, которое может удовлетворить человека. Человеческая жизнь - шанс обрести освобождения от иллюзии и вернуться в свое изначальное положение.

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Про царя Пуранджану можно почитать в Шримад-Бхагаватам. Там много про счастье написано.

----------


## Пивоваров И.В.

> Если все материальные объекты несовершенны, и душа не может получить от них полное удовлетворение, то почему тогда существует материальное счастье?


с точки зрения Вечности, то что временно, формы, явления - не существует вообще.
Временное равновесное положение временносуществующего ложного эго и разума - с точки зрения вечности тоже не существует...

----------

